# twincharge



## jerry06gto (Oct 23, 2009)

I have an 06 sts turbo gto, and I was wondering if anyone knew that if you could twincharge it with a magnacharger


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I seen pictures of like a `70 Judge with two blowers. :cool

you'd want to build the bottom end at least, I'd never try it with a stock motor.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jerry06gto said:


> I have an 06 sts turbo gto, and I was wondering if anyone knew that if you could twincharge it with a magnacharger


Don't know how hard or how costly it would be but I have recently seen a twin Maggie powered LS2 on a whicked T Bucket at a car show


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

why not just throw another turbo on it


----------



## 1 small GoaT (Oct 27, 2009)

supercharge it. forget the turbo


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Or do both *


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

seen pics of a gto that had a gen tt kit w/maggie. it was on a coupe 4 tho


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

jerry06gto said:


> I have an 06 sts turbo gto, and I was wondering if anyone knew that if you could twincharge it with a magnacharger


Why bother adding a whiner to a whistler? If you want more boost get a better twin turbo package.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Turbos will drop alot more power the a supercharger will. I think you will get alot more out of working the turbo. Plus a supercharged and turbo car would sould like crap and cost you soo much if you can even get it all to fit.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Sounds like crap? Won't work? WOW you guys...... Procharger on the right a BIG trubo on the bottom put them toghter and you have bliss.

Now if you use two smalls turbos that works too, but My dream setup is to have a supercharge for the lowend off the line grunt than the a big tubo for the high end and just ****ing bone nuts spool surge *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *Sounds like crap? Won't work? WOW you guys...... Procharger on the right a BIG trubo on the bottom put them toghter and you have bliss.
> 
> Now if you use two smalls turbos that works too, but My dream setup is to have a supercharge for the lowend off the line grunt than the a big tubo for the high end and just ****ing bone nuts spool surge *


Carefully back away from the Hookah







.... lol.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If a set up is done right you don't need to twincharge nothing. So far I have not seen too many impressive twincharged setups, not saying the numbers are bad just saying I seen the simular numbers with a well thought out setup. The right sizes turbos, nicely sized supercharger, with a decent sized cam and you can make some pretty good numbers.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GM4life said:


> If a set up is done right you don't need to twincharge nothing. So far I have not seen too many impressive twincharged setups, not saying the numbers are bad just saying I seen the simular numbers with a well thought out setup. The right sizes turbos, nicely sized supercharger, with a decent sized cam and you can make some pretty good numbers.


*I'd have to disagree.... The numbers aren't' that important... it's the power curve that gets you there, more specifacily turbo lag , I will admit that it's not much of an issue in a big V8 engine, but a twin charged cobalt putting out about 400+h.p (twin charge). would light a big match under are asses. NOW twin charge a LSx engine *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *I'd have to disagree.... The numbers aren't' that important... it's the power curve that gets you there, more specifacily turbo lag , I will admit that it's not much of an issue in a big V8 engine, but a twin charged cobalt putting out about 400+h.p (twin charge). would light a big match under are asses. NOW twin charge a LSx engine *
> YouTube - Twin charged Cobalt 23psi turbo


:confused Numbers aren't that importaint, huh? I don't care what kind of power curve you got if someone has a better built setup then you do he will eat your lunch. Besides if twincharging was that good you will see alot of them. Me thinks twincharging would be more of a restiction for one of the systems on the car, be it the turbo or the supercharger. Don't get cought up on boost numbers like in the video its just a measure of restriction. A C6Z06 with 4psi or a GTO with 8psi of boost will eat that Cobalt up, we can go all day with this. Besides where did you get 400+ hp from in that video?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GM4life said:


> :confused Numbers aren't that importaint, huh? I don't care what kind of power curve you got if someone has a better built setup then you do he will eat your lunch. Besides if twincharging was that good you will see alot of them. Me thinks twincharging would be more of a restiction for one of the systems on the car, be it the turbo or the supercharger. Don't get cought up on boost numbers like in the video its just a measure of restriction. A C6Z06 with 4psi or a GTO with 8psi of boost will eat that Cobalt up, we can go all day with this. Besides where did you get 400+ hp from in that video?


*
Look at the other videos from the same person made a peak of 460h.p., Theres away around that restiction..... Like clutches for example  Like I said not really need for our cars wouldn't hurt though especially on a remote mount turbo  *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *
> Look at the other videos from the same person made a peak of 460h.p., Theres away around that restiction..... Like clutches for example  Like I said not really need for our cars wouldn't hurt though especially on a remote mount turbo  *


Allright 460hp cool. I don't understand how you can get around a restriction with a clutch.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Allright 460hp cool. I don't understand how you can get around a restriction with a clutch.


*Supercharger has a clutch that allows it to cut-off those no restriction once the turbo is kicked in *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *Supercharger has a clutch that allows it to cut-off those no restriction once the turbo is kicked in *


Thats not what I was talking about. I was thinking more on the lines of getting air past the rotors of the supercharger and at low speeds the supercharger getting enough air through the turbo. Unless there was some elaborate bypass setup. To me that would make the system more complicated then it should be than to just build the engine for FI. Now Ken Bell superchargers have a bypass. Ohh well, guess it not that much different from this car:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only clutches on superchargers are in the movies!!! 


A supercharger would have no problem pulling the air through the turbos at slower speed, there are impeller blades in the turbo, it's not like it blocks the air completely.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I've seen clutches on superchargers, not a hard thing to do. 

Either way the concept of twincharging has been proven, my point is there are better ways to add performance than adding another form of FI.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see how a clutch would work on a supercharger, at least with a turbo you can still suck air through it if it's not spinning or in boost mode, but how is air going to flow through a supercharger if the impeller blades aren't spining??:confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I don't see how a clutch would work on a supercharger, at least with a turbo you can still suck air through it if it's not spinning or in boost mode, but how is air going to flow through a supercharger if the impeller blades aren't spining??:confused


Now you see where I'm coming from. Turbos are the same way if they are not spinning, the engine suffocates, I seen it happen on a turbo diesel.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Now you see where I'm coming from. Turbos are the same way if they are not spinning, the engine suffocates, I seen it happen on a turbo diesel.


*I need to make an correction the Twincharge setup in that video i posted does invlove a bypass system.**
There is another company making the one with a clutch.*


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Detroit Diesel V-6, V-8 and V-12 engines have been twin-charged for years. They use a roots type s/c and turbo or turbos although in the Detroit engines it is almost a requirement to have forced induction since they operate on 2 cycles.

:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can make a great set up with a turbo, a blower, or twincharged. twincharged will give you the broadest power band by far and is the way to go. the reason you dont see a lot is there a p.i.t.a to tune and hardly any one knows how to tune them properly. make sure you find a tuner that has done twincharge before you go that route.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *I need to make an correction the Twincharge setup in that video i posted does invlove a bypass system.**
> There is another company making the one with a clutch.*


Ok, cool. How can you tune that? It seems to me you'll need two different tunes that you can switch on the fly.


RicanGoat said:


> Detroit Diesel V-6, V-8 and V-12 engines have been twin-charged for years. They use a roots type s/c and turbo or turbos although in the Detroit engines it is almost a requirement to have forced induction since they operate on 2 cycles.
> 
> :cheers


You are correct about that. Being a two stroke motor the blower is there to scavange the exhaust and the turbo what makes the power.


06gtoin216 said:


> You can make a great set up with a turbo, a blower, or twincharged. twincharged will give you the broadest power band by far and is the way to go. the reason you dont see a lot is there a p.i.t.a to tune and hardly any one knows how to tune them properly. make sure you find a tuner that has done twincharge before you go that route.


That still don't convence me. I see superchargers give you a broad torque band with top end HP. You can adjust your power by many different cams. I'm not saying that it does not work, Mustangs have twincharged kits you can buy and we see them on the internet. For me I can't justify spending the money on something like that.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*IDK ask zzp it dosent seem that hard to me.... you would just tune for the upper rpm range with which the turbo works in vice verse on the low rpm for the supercharger. when you tune a car the the tables are pretty elaborate..*


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If twin charging was so simple or efficient why don't we see a lot of it? I've seen plenty of guys on forums that make very nice salaries and put $60K to $100K into their cars. Not one has done twin charging. Plain and simple, it's not necessary. If you build your set up right without trying to cut corners and being cheap, twin charging will NEVER cross your mind.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> You can make a great set up with a turbo, a blower, or twincharged. twincharged will give you the broadest power band by far and is the way to go. the reason you dont see a lot is there a p.i.t.a to tune and hardly any one knows how to tune them properly. make sure you find a tuner that has done twincharge before you go that route.


Is your car twincharged?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Air will flow through a turbo if the impellers are not spinning or the unit is not making boost(ie idle or start up), but air will not flow through a supercharger if the impellers are not turning.
Clutch on a Supercharger = FAIL, excpet for movie majic.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> The only clutches on superchargers are in the movies!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


>


I was trying to think of that Chuck Norris movie were he had the full sized Blazer with a clutch on the supercharger. He got buried by a bulldozer or something up to the roof line. Wakes up, fires up the truck and can't go anywhere, flips the switch for the supercharger clutch and punches his way out!! Classic movie stuff. :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That sounds like Lone Wolf McQuade...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Air will flow through a turbo if the impellers are not spinning or the unit is not making boost(ie idle or start up), but air will not flow through a supercharger if the impellers are not turning.
> Clutch on a Supercharger = FAIL, excpet for movie majic.


A turbo not spinning will barly keep an engine running if the turbine is not spinning. Seen this twice with turbo diesels, I had to replace turbos that had sieze up on them. Yes and no to the supercharger one. The engine will still run if the supercharger is not spinning and IF you have some sort of a bypass system like the newer superchargers have. Friend of mine driven his S/C car after the belt had shreaded and flew off. The old styles, will not. The movie Mad Max had a fake supercharger.


----------

